# Hi all



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

It's me Jane from the last forum hugs1

I wonder if you could tell me whether my FT4 is a little high.
I have just come down from a TSH of 7.4 I didn't have my FT3 and FT4 tested with that TSH.

Due to feeling unwell a Dr decided to test for FT3 AND FT4 on my last blood test which was on Monday.

I have only been on 50mcg of Levothyroxine for 6 weeks now and before that I was on 25mcg for a whole year. Since switching to 50mcg I have felt really ill.

e.g

Hot sweats
tired
loud noise
palpitations
bleeding for 2 weeks after my period

Here are my latest results:

TSH 3.1
FT3 4.0
FT4 18.9 (it's not been that high before)

Range is in my signature
Thank you in advance

Jane xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> It's me Jane from the last forum hugs1
> 
> I wonder if you could tell me whether my FT4 is a little high.
> I have just come down from a TSH of 7.4 I didn't have my FT3 and FT4 tested with that TSH.
> ...


Interesting labs. Your FT3 is below the mid-range of 5, your FT4 is high in the range but within reasonable bounds and the TSH is still probably a little high.

Are these labs on the 25 mcg. only? Or is the latest test while you have been on the 50 mcg.? It looks like you have been on the 50 mcg. for 6 weeks and then tested?

Doctor has titrated properly so I am thinking that perhaps you are low in iron which you can confirm or disafirm by getting a ferritin lab test. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron and it should be between 50 to 100. Some of the symptoms you have listed put me in mind of that.

Also, perhaps adrenals need to be checked? However, I would do the ferritin first. Because, if it is low, your body will rebel at the titration process of your thyroxine replacement.

I will say that the titration process at times can be uncomfortable and I surely hope you have called your doctor by now?

Hopefully others will have some input for you!


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi There Andros,
thank you for your answer.
My latest blood test taken on Monday was the results of 6 weeks on 50mcg Levothyroxine.

I wondered if I may be anemic. A dr I spoke to last week said at the surgery they don't class anybody as hypo or having any symptoms unless their TSH is over 10.
When I seen my Endo last year ( I don't see her now) she did say I am very symptomatic and that's when she started me on 25mcg of Levo. my TSH was 8.4 then.

Jane x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi There Andros,
> thank you for your answer.
> My latest blood test taken on Monday was the results of 6 weeks on 50mcg Levothyroxine.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jane! Becky just told me who you were!! OMG!! I am so happy to see you! When you said other forum, I was not sure!!

The thing is is that a lot of us w/autoimmune are anemic. It seems to be part and parcel. So, the only way to truly find out is to have the Ferritin test. Anemia can be insideous and you could have good CBC but meanwhile you have no iron to uptake. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. No ferritin; no uptake.

I know you have to negotiate the system but push for antibodies' tests.

Here is what I recommend......

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Knowing what if any antibodies are about greatly affects the treatment modality. As you already know, there are many different thryoid problems each requiring a different approach.

How often are you getting labs for increase or decrease of your thyroxine replacement? You should be going every 8 weeks until you feel well. I personally would like to see your TSH go down a wee bit more. I think you would feel better and do "try" to get that ferritin lab run.

Many hugs to a long-time forum friend...................hugs1


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hehe Hi again Andros. 

I have a phone consultation with a Dr on Wednesday and will try and push for the Ferritin test. Will let you know If I get accepted lol.
Also will let you know what the Dr says on Wednesday! I guess she will say I'm in the range with my TSH at 3.1 but I did feel really well with a TSH at 2.1. The puffiness on my face is now starting to go down which is a good indicator and my bleeding is really easing off. I think the bleeding was probably to do with my thyroid trying to settle down.

Hugs coming your way and its great to speak to you again .hugs2


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

janelouise,

Your FT-3 is very low so your symptoms may have to do with you not converting enough of the FT-4 over to FT-3. I wonder if you might ask your doctor to decrease Levothyroxine and add 5mcg of Cytomel.

Low ferritin levels can cause heavy periods - kind of a catch 22 when you think alot of bleeding could cause low ferritin. I finally gave up on dealing with iron issues and had endometrial ablation surgery after normalized thyroid and ferritin levels did not correct the irregular and constant periods.

The doctor who said he will not treat until TSH is over 10 - DUMP HIM!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hehe Hi again Andros.
> 
> I have a phone consultation with a Dr on Wednesday and will try and push for the Ferritin test. Will let you know If I get accepted lol.
> Also will let you know what the Dr says on Wednesday! I guess she will say I'm in the range with my TSH at 3.1 but I did feel really well with a TSH at 2.1. The puffiness on my face is now starting to go down which is a good indicator and my bleeding is really easing off. I think the bleeding was probably to do with my thyroid trying to settle down.
> ...


I hope that you have told your doctor how well you felt @ 2.1. That is very important info for him/her to have.

Keeping fingers crossed that you get okay for Ferritin. Becky had a horrible time convincing them to do Ferritin.

Many hugs,


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice. I shall suggest to the Dr all that you have advised  will let you all know Wednesday 

Hugs Jane Xx


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Jane!!

Gonna kick that docs butt and make him give you the Ferritten test!!! Hee Hee!!!

Chat soon honey!!

Hugs!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rebecca said:


> Hey Jane!!
> 
> Gonna kick that docs butt and make him give you the Ferritten test!!! Hee Hee!!!
> 
> ...


Hey there, my red-headed friend! Good to see you here!


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Becky , I'm going to have a good go lol. But I'm not sure what to answer if she asks Why!! As you know what these English docs are like grrrrrr lol

Hugs Xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi Becky , I'm going to have a good go lol. But I'm not sure what to answer if she asks Why!! As you know what these English docs are like grrrrrr lol
> 
> Hugs Xx


Please tell the doctor the reason why is that the CBC does not always reflect what is going on with iron levels. That only the ferritin which is the protein that stores the iron for cellular uptake will be proof in the pudding. And by the way, Ferritin should be 50 to 100 in the range.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Will do and thank you for your help Andros


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Will do and thank you for your help Andros


You are welcome, Jane!! I am so glad you have joined our board. We "all" will help you all we can.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi all,
spoke to a Dr. She is happy with my thyroid levels although I told her I would like to get my TSH down to 2.1.
She is allowing me to have the full blood count as I was slightly anemic last year.She dosen't know the cause of bleeding and why I am getting hot. I'm wondering if the bleeding is due to my thyroid settling down and hormones playing up.

Going to make an appointment for next week.Will let you all know how I get on.
Hugs Jane Xx


----------



## Rebecca (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Jane!!!

Thinking about you!! How did you get on hun????

XXXXX


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Becky. I have the FBC blood test on Monday. Hopefully will hear something by the end of next week.

Hugs hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Thank you Becky. I have the FBC blood test on Monday. Hopefully will hear something by the end of next week.
> 
> Hugs hugs1


Jane................I am so glad to hear you are getting those tests run. This is very good news.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Andros,

All booked in for Monday 
Thanks for asking how I am feeling. I still feel a bit yukky every now and then. Mostly Palpitations and exhaustion usually at the end of the day also still going into hot sweats now and then.

Hopefully my results will reveal something  hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> All booked in for Monday
> Thanks for asking how I am feeling. I still feel a bit yukky every now and then. Mostly Palpitations and exhaustion usually at the end of the day also still going into hot sweats now and then.
> ...


Low Ferritin can cause palps as you well know.

I hope you can share your labs and ranges when you get them.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

I shall post up results as soon as I know, could take a week though but will certainly let you all know


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello all,
I had the full blood count and a iron blood test last Thursday. I have been told to wait a week for results. Will ring up this Thursday and will let you know the outcome.

Hugs


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hello all,
> I had the full blood count and a iron blood test last Thursday. I have been told to wait a week for results. Will ring up this Thursday and will let you know the outcome.
> 
> Hugs


Good to hear from you Jane!! I hate the waiting game but wait we must!

How are you feeling? Hopefully a tad better?


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Andros, Thank you for asking.
I am mostly feeling tired which usually kicks in about 6pm. It's hard to believe I'm tired because I don't work due to my Agoraphobia, so most of the day it's gardening or housework.

On Thursday night I shall be having a late night, maybe early hours due to going to watch an astronomy event. I'm a bit worried though, whether it's okay if I take my Levothyroxine a couple hours late the next morning. Usually I take my Levo 8 o clock on the dot every morning without fail. Do you think it will be okay if I take it at 10 am as a one off time.

Thanks and hugs

Jane x


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi again all,
I just rang the Drs and my blood test result was in.The receptionist said she will get Dr to ring me tomorrow. I only managed to get hold of my Ferritin result. my Ferritin level is at 5.
Not sure what that means.

Hugs xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi Andros, Thank you for asking.
> I am mostly feeling tired which usually kicks in about 6pm. It's hard to believe I'm tired because I don't work due to my Agoraphobia, so most of the day it's gardening or housework.
> 
> On Thursday night I shall be having a late night, maybe early hours due to going to watch an astronomy event. I'm a bit worried though, whether it's okay if I take my Levothyroxine a couple hours late the next morning. Usually I take my Levo 8 o clock on the dot every morning without fail. Do you think it will be okay if I take it at 10 am as a one off time.
> ...


Oh, that sounds like an awesome treat!! I think for "one time" it would be okay to be 2 hours late!! T4 does build up nicely in the system so nothing bad should happen.


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Andros I think I will risk it lol I am really looking forward to it.

Did you see my Ferritin level is 5, I haven't had my other results yet. I hope I can stay awake on Thursday night lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi again all,
> I just rang the Drs and my blood test result was in.The receptionist said she will get Dr to ring me tomorrow. I only managed to get hold of my Ferritin result. my Ferritin level is at 5.
> Not sure what that means.
> 
> Hugs xx


I know what it means; you need to talk to doc about iron supplement. Ferritin should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.

Egads, GF!! You must hardly be able to function??? Hair falling out, legs jerking, pale pale skin..................frail nails...............all sorts of things.

Symptoms
•Low amounts of ferritin do not always have symptoms, but the condition can be a precursor to an individual developing anemia. Some initial symptoms associated with low ferritin include minor aches, easy fatigue, weakness, increased pulse or palpitations, loss of energy, loss of libido, increased irritability and confusion. Other symptoms may include pica (eating of non-food items), pagophagia (compulsive eating of ice), minor abdominal pains, heartburn and numbness or tingling in your extremities. Women may also experience long or unusually heavy periods.

Read more: Symptoms of Low Ferritin | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5475304_symptoms-low-ferritin.html#ixzz0wDjvT8BX

Not only that, low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement.

Let us know what you decide to do hear. I sure would go buy a set of cast iron cookware; that I know!


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Andros,
I speak to the Dr tomorrow afternoon on the phone.I have had the irritability and confusion and I look as white a ghost lol also tiredness and very heavy periods.
Hopefully will get started on some iron tablets and then hope to feel better. will let you know what Dr says tomorrow


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hi Andros,
> I speak to the Dr tomorrow afternoon on the phone.I have had the irritability and confusion and I look as white a ghost lol also tiredness and very heavy periods.
> Hopefully will get started on some iron tablets and then hope to feel better. will let you know what Dr says tomorrow


I sure hope so,honey bunny! Let us know; will you please?


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey all,
I spoke to the Dr earlier and she said I am not aneimic but my iron is very low.She said I was aneamic last year. She has advised me to eat a diet in rich iron foods and see if that makes me feel better, to give it a couple weeks and if I still feel so tired, she will start me on iron tablets.
I told her I drink a lot of cold milk and she says I have to cut this out as this is absorbing my iron.
I told her about my bladder that I go 5 times in the night always with a full bladder and I hardly have anything to drink and she says I will need an examination arrrghhhhh. Anyway, that's the latest.

Hugs xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Hey all,
> I spoke to the Dr earlier and she said I am not aneimic but my iron is very low.She said I was aneamic last year. She has advised me to eat a diet in rich iron foods and see if that makes me feel better, to give it a couple weeks and if I still feel so tired, she will start me on iron tablets.
> I told her I drink a lot of cold milk and she says I have to cut this out as this is absorbing my iron.
> I told her about my bladder that I go 5 times in the night always with a full bladder and I hardly have anything to drink and she says I will need an examination arrrghhhhh. Anyway, that's the latest.
> ...


Collards, Mustard Greens, Turnip Greens, Spinach, Beets and Beet Tops; and dark green leafy veggies are high in iron. Raisins are high in iron. I think sunflower seeds are also. You can get a list off the internet. Of course your meats.

I recommend that you buy cast iron cookware and "use" it. Ha,ha!!

Hugs, Lu Anne


----------



## janelouise (Jul 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> Collards, Mustard Greens, Turnip Greens, Spinach, Beets and Beet Tops; and dark green leafy veggies are high in iron. Raisins are high in iron. I think sunflower seeds are also. You can get a list off the internet. Of course your meats.
> 
> I recommend that you buy cast iron cookware and "use" it. Ha,ha!!
> 
> Hugs, Lu Anne


Oooh will try some of them and I shall be hunting around for a cast iron pan 
Thank you Andros xx


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

janelouise said:


> Oooh will try some of them and I shall be hunting around for a cast iron pan
> Thank you Andros xx


We use cast iron all the time not to mention the fact that there is nothing like it for cooking.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

We use cast iron too. Wonder if that's why my Ferritin is so high? Hmmm.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> We use cast iron too. Wonder if that's why my Ferritin is so high? Hmmm.....


That plus if your water supply is coming through iron anywhere. We have a situation here with that. Old iron pipes up the road apiece where all the water to all the subdivisions, farms and business' comes through that pipe. They are going to replace it, they say.


----------

